# This made me feel small



## Satcomer (Nov 16, 2011)

I just watch a video that made me feel small but precious.  The video is called Largest star ever discovered, compared to our Sun.


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 14, 2012)

Now a cool pictue of a solar system forming in the Orion Nebula.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Mar 14, 2012)

Here... feel smaller:

http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/525347


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 19, 2012)

Now I saw the short video Neil deGrasse Tyson - We Stopped Dreaming and almost cried.


----------



## HansenCassandra (Mar 29, 2012)

A cool video, enjoyed this one!
And the picture is somewhat blurry, I cannot figure out exactly what is there.


----------

